# Looking for suggestions for 48 Volt DC motor



## Bauritec-FO (Oct 7, 2015)

Hello, i represent a small upstart firm from Denmark.

We are in the market for a lightweight, 48 volt dc electric motor. It can be with or without brushes.

It should be able to produce 20Nm (~177lb-in) of torque at 2000RPM.

Besides that it should also be able to deliver 5 kW (6,7hp) of power.

Our intial studies have found the manta II as a possible condidate however, it can't quite handle the torque.

In case of interest the motor is going to be geared with a one step gearing to bring it to 20RPM where it should deliver a minimum of 2000Nm (~ 17701,5lb-in) of torque.

We hope you can provide us some suggestions for a manufacturer who can deliver a suitable engine.

Thank you.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Bauritec-FO said:


> Hello, i represent a small upstart firm from Denmark.
> 
> We are in the market for a lightweight, 48 volt dc electric motor. It can be with or without brushes.
> 
> ...


Specs are pretty much commonplace. Depends on application particulars what is best suited. Your engineer should not have trouble finding a product. Examples used here would be along the lines of AC-15 from HPEVS or a 6.6" from D & D.


----------

